
Does Amazon Have More Power Than the Federal Reserve? - viburnum
https://newrepublic.com/article/150938/amazon-power-federal-reserve
======
bloob_bloob
Although I don't disagree with the premise of the article, there seems to be a
lot of hand waving. Are relying on underlying data for proof or just putting
up hypothesis?

